# Prepare for riots in euro collapse, Foreign Office warns



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Prepare for riots in euro collapse, Foreign Office warns - Telegraph




> British embassies in the eurozone have been told to draw up plans to help British expats through the collapse of the single currency, amid new fears for Italy and Spain.


----------

